# Suche eBook-Reader als digitalen Notizblock



## Frezl (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

wie der Titel schon sagt: ich suche einen eBook-Reader, den ich als digitalen Notizblock verwenden kann. Mein Plan ist, dass ich Vorlesungsunterlagen nicht mehr ausdrucken muss, sondern direkt im PDF kommentieren kann.

Der Laptop hat sich dabei nicht bewährt (zu groß, laut beim Tippen, "negatives Image"), ein Pad soll es auch nicht sein (anstrengendes Display, schlechte Akkku-Laufzeit), daher habe ich nach Readern gesucht.

Ich konnte aber keinen finden bzw. bei vielen nicht eindeutig feststellen, ob man Anmerkungen direkt im PDF machen und mit diesem auch auf den PC exportieren kann.

TL;DR
Ich suche einen eBook-Reader, mit dem man Anmerkungen direkt in PDF speichern und mit diesem exportieren kann.

Hat jemand Erfahrung?

Gruß und Dank
Frezl

edit:
Nachdem ich jetzt nach "digitaler Notizblock" statt nach "eBook-Reader" gesucht habe, bin ich auf folgenden interessanten Thread gestoßen:

http://www.e-reader-forum.de/e-book...her-reader-passt-zu-mir/3416-notizen-auf-pdf/

Der ist allerdings schon 1,5 Jahre alt. Gibt es mittlerweile Weiterentwicklungen in diese Richtung?

Grüße
Frezl


----------



## Snugel (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

Abby Fine Reader 15 könnte das Mittel der Wahl sein. Er ist zwar nicht ganz günstig mit 200,- € aber sicher günstiger günstiger als sein Erfinder und teuerer als Andere. Dafür ohne Abo, und soweit ich das erkannt habe 100% Kompatibel. Mit diesem Programm liebäugele ich derzeit. Habe es aber noch nicht geholt. Es gibt auch eine Testversion die 30 Tage gültig ist. Kann man also lange testen.
Hier ein Link: Abbyy Fine Reader 15

Hofe ich konnte helfen.

Oh Sorry, ich habe dass Thema ziemlich verpeilt . Ist mir erst nach dem Erstellen der Antwort aufgefallen. Vergieb mir.


----------



## Anri (19. August 2021)

Ein gutes Ipad geht nicht? Schau dir mal den Bericht an, da steht viel zu Thema Ipad und co.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. August 2021)

Hi,
das Remarkable 2 ist schon eine weile auf dem Markt: Home | reMarkable
Ich hab mir auf Kickstarter das Reinkstone R1 geschossen. Wird wohl im November ausgeliefert.
Reinkstone R1, The Ultimate True Color DES E-Paper Tablet

Ich hab mir das gekauft da ich momentan kein geld für ein iPad Pro habe und das schreiben auf einem iPad Air mist ist. mal schaue nob das Reinkstone was taugt. E-Ink ist halt immer etwas langsam.
Aber ich liebe den Eindruck den die Technik macht. Das kommt immer einem Papier sehr ähnlich finde ich.

Viele Grüße


----------

